# catoosa county deer



## hunter nathan (Dec 16, 2008)

lets see those from catoosa co. i havent heard of any big ones being killed if u have one lets see them


----------



## MRH (Dec 16, 2008)

*Here's one I had in the Walker thread . . .*

. . word was it was killed a few hundred yards inside Catoosa right on the line.  

Saw where you were hunting on a doctors place over beside the golf course at Battlefield.  Only doc I know back there is Dr. Solomon.  You hunting those woods behind him that border the Hunt's place?

I asked some folks who play out there if they'd seen that monster 167 12pt that was killed earlier off of Mag Williams and none said they had seen it.   Bet that deer was 99.9% nocturnal until the rut.


----------



## hunter nathan (Dec 17, 2008)

well the doctors land i hunt is dr erdman he is an ear nose and throat doc and his office is on 2A


----------



## MRH (Dec 17, 2008)

hunter nathan said:


> well the doctors land i hunt is dr erdman he is an ear nose and throat doc and his office is on 2A



I'm an idiot.  I knew he was back there too.  He let you shoot any of his cannon at the deer?


----------



## hunter nathan (Dec 18, 2008)

*ha ha*

he tells me to kill them all around there if they are on his land he hates the deer they always ruin his gardens


----------

